# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum > [Question] Why will the no.1 leader in SA's largest MLM company jump ship?* (LATE NOTICE!)

## Frostie

For the past 8 years she broke all the records and set the benchmark at the biggest network marketing company in South Africa.  Now she is a Superstar at ânew kid on the blockâ Holidays & Cash.

Numerous stars in so called âtraditional MLM companiesâ have crossed the floor (political puns are appropriate this month)  :Smile:   It is claimed that they are earning in excess of R300 000pm after LESS than 8 months in the business AND that they are prepared to PROVE IT to skeptics and believers alike.

For the first time since their âhardâ launch in October 2008, Mr. Michael Faust, CEO of Holidays & Cash will conduct FREE overview presentations for members and guests at: 
Johannesburg on Saturday 18 April. Midrand Conference Centre, 661 Pendulum Road, Midrand 12.30-1.30pm 
and Durban on 19 April. Suncoast Casino Conference Centre, Delano Room, North Beach 12.30-1.30pm 

During these events everybody present will get to know if it is indeed true that an average Joe can achieve an income normally associated with CEOâs of companiesâ¦AND do it within 6 months.
By speaking to top achievers in network marketing and demanding proof of income we can begin to slow down false claims of income potential so prevalent on MLM forums.

I did not discuss the company, product or reward structure because it has already been done by someone else in a previous post.  I will however answer all questions in this forum thread.

If you need any additional information or cannot attend the events on such short notice, I can be contacted at handcash@gmail.com or 
http://www.holidaysandrewards.com/lcp1/guru

Kind Regards
David Frost
PS: Kudos to Dave and his team for making this forum available and digestible
PPS: * Find out at the Durban event

----------


## MLM Pro

What is the name of this "superstar" you are referring to?

----------

